

Challenge yourself and be Awesome - knasteddy
http://blog.filipekberg.se/2013/03/06/challenge-yourself-and-be-awesome/

======
bpatrianakos
Making it a habit is the trick. As someone who's been making the sort of thing
the author talks about a habit too I've noticed that there are two types of
challenges out there; the Hard Things and the Scary Things. The do overlap but
not completely and I think its incredibly important to not only challenge
yourself by doing the Hard Things (physically challenging things, working
hard, achieving goals, etc) but to be sure to focus on the Scary Things as
well. There's a subtle difference.

The Hard Things give you stamina and help you to be more persistent. The Scary
Things take you out of your comfort zone and force you to grow as a person
while opening up new opportunities. For me, running would be a Hard Thing. I
like to run but haven't in forever so it'd be hard to get into the habit of
doing it and getting in shape. However, for example, introducing myself to the
cute girl on the bus would be a Scary Thing. I neglected the Scary while doing
the Hard but had to correct myself.

I think it's just worth mentioning that both Hard _and_ Scary are important to
real self-improvement.

------
cafard
I can't at the moment think of any word in the English language as devalued as
"awesome". Perhaps I should not blame a Swede for not feeling this.

